# Brightest H7 Bulb on the market



## radambomb (May 3, 2006)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...11129/
I currently have Ziza super white H7's on my 03 gti. 
They look slick, but as far as performance they seem lacking. They seem almost dimmed. 
I have tried a few diff ziza bulbs in the past and had similar experiences ... so i am considering a few different options. 
Solaris H7 55W Super Extreme








http://www.autosupermart.com/s...YxNG2 
Philips X-Treme Power H7








http://www.powerbulbs.com/prod...od=81
European Osram Silverstar H7 








http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...59780/
anyone have experience with any of these bulbs? Suggestions?
I am sure everyone is going to say go silverstars but I really think the Solaris and Philips may be better. 
I would love to do HIDs but $$$ ya know. 

_Modified by radambomb at 8:00 AM 2-3-2010_

_Modified by radambomb at 8:00 AM 2-3-2010_   


_Modified by radambomb at 8:02 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

I have used the osram silverstar. It is a great bulb. I think the nightbreaker bulb is even brighter. ecstuning has that bulb as well. I am going to buy the nightbreaker this week.


----------



## radambomb (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (fibes)*

humm those nightbreakers look pretty rad.


----------



## radambomb (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (fibes)*

also they have a funny banner . haha


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Brightest H7 Bulb on the market (radambomb)*

Of your choices:
Philips Xtreme Power is the brightest
then Osram Silverstar.
But... Osram Hyper 65W. H9 bulb on a H7 base, 2100 lumens


----------



## radambomb (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brightest H7 Bulb on the market (GT17V)*

how would you go about running a H9 bulb on a H7 base. is there some sort of adapter?
would some funky adapter make the bulb sit in a way that it would not fit in stock housing?


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

yeah...I meant tmtuning.com has the nightbreaker bulb. Amazon has the Silverstars and the Nightbreakers.


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

I also have been into the offroad 4x4 scene. Through that and other Landcruiser owners, I discovered IPF bulbs. The IPF H7 jbeam z series bulb is worth a look, but pricey at around $64.00/pr
http://www.buyheadlightbulbs.c...1.htm




_Modified by fibes at 1:46 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Brightest H7 Bulb on the market (radambomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radambomb* »_how would you go about running a H9 bulb on a H7 base. is there some sort of adapter?
would some funky adapter make the bulb sit in a way that it would not fit in stock housing?


Buy this:
http://store.candlepower.com/osraulhiouh7.html


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (radambomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radambomb* »_also they have a funny banner . haha









I know...it gets a laugh out of me everytine


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (fibes)*

This guy sells a 2 pack of Osram Silverstars for 30.99! Best deal I have seen lately. 
http://www.amazon.com/Osram-64...r=8-2


_Modified by fibes at 2:02 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (fibes)*

I have used both the Xtreme an VisionPlus Philips bulbs. The Xtreme gave a little more light but only lasted 2 months for the first bulb to burn-out. The VisionPlus have lasted over two years.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

definitely stick with the Philips Xtremes or the Nightbreakers. I have both and they are great. I've wasted a lot of money on crappy bulbs over the years, and the Ziza's in your first post look just like the cheap bulbs I've wasted money on (with too much blue paint on them)


_Modified by seanmcd72 at 11:07 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re:*

I have the Osram Nightbreakers; they are really good (better than Sylvania Silverstar Ultra) I bought them in http://www.powerbulbs.com for less than $30.00, free shipping and a free pair of Phillips Blue Vision W5W.
Because the live of these bulbs is short I suggest disabling DRL.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but any bulbs with coatings (blue, purple yellow) will be dimmer than non coated bulbs - the bulbs in the first pic have a blue coating and thats whats making them so dim - some of the light is being filtered out on them


----------



## radambomb (May 3, 2006)

I've come to the conclusions that Ziza bulbs are a waste of money.
I went with Nightbreakers.
I think they're gonna be nice . i like the blue look and Nightbreakers have that half blue tint going on so i get the brightness along w the color I'm looking for. 
thanks for all the input guys.


----------

